# Exterior trim question 1967 GTO



## Gribbuckeye (Jun 11, 2014)

I just came back from a drive and while putting car away I noticed the forward part of the Front door window belt reveal molding is disconnected. I pushed it down and it did not cnnect or snap. Issue is I am not a body/trim guy. I am more motor. Any suggestions to or how to to connect this ? Greatly appreciated, thank you


----------

